

How do you find a designer for personal projects? - apandhi

Whether it be for pay or for just a piece for their portfolio.<p>I can never find a designer for various projects.
======
nherment
Find a designer that has already designed something. That's what I did for a
webmail.

Ask him/her to use his/her work. behance & dribbble are full of skillful
designers.

------
kalagan
Maybe try to post your project and ask for help on Designer News
[https://news.layervault.com/](https://news.layervault.com/)

------
arkokoley
Ask around in your friends. My friends usually ask me to help them out.

Also you can post up in subreddits, facebook groups and forums.

------
suyash
Learn it yourself, it's a valuable skill.

